# Daniels & Howard



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Gotta love how well our rooks are playing. These guys need more PT before the playoffs so we have someone to play some D for once. As much as I like Nash, if we could land a young big to put with Dirk, Howard, Jamison, and Daniels in exchange for him I'm all for it. IMO I don't think all the offense in the world will win us a championship the way our D will let teams back into games. So, why keep kidding ourselves... Saying we're over the cap is an understatement. Resigning Nash to a large contract towards the end of his career will only make it worse.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Even tho it is garbage time against Orlando.... I like this lineup in the game now..

Dirk
Eduardo
Jamison
Howard
Daniels


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Gotta love how well our rooks are playing. These guys need more PT before the playoffs so we have someone to play some D for once. As much as I like Nash, if we could land a young big to put with Dirk, Howard, Jamison, and Daniels in exchange for him I'm all for it. IMO I don't think all the offense in the world will win us a championship the way our D will let teams back into games. So, why keep kidding ourselves... Saying we're over the cap is an understatement. Resigning Nash to a large contract towards the end of his career will only make it worse.


I'm not too excited about having to sign Nash to a large contract either. After being one of the most underpaid players for his level of talent he is going to want one and deservingly so. He is 30 and his back hurts. I believe he is the heart and soul of this team and it is important to sign him but a large contract would hurt an already heavy cap. Hopefully he and Cuban can come up with something.

I like the rookies too. I think they were steals and will help the team in the future, whatever that will be.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

We easily have the best rookie combo in the League. Just wait til they are the center of the Mavs.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Daniels & Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not too excited about having to sign Nash to a large contract either. After being one of the most underpaid players for his level of talent he is going to want one and deservingly so. He is 30 and his back hurts. I believe he is the heart and soul of this team and it is important to sign him but a large contract would hurt an already heavy cap. Hopefully he and Cuban can come up with something.
> ...


There we go, we haven't had any trade ideas in a while
Toronto trades: SF Vince Carter (22.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 4.9 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
Toronto receives: PG Steve Nash (14.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 8.5 apg in 33.7 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (6.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.2 apg in 20.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.3 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and +4.8 apg. 

Dallas trades: PF Antoine Walker (14.3 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 4.6 apg in 35.4 minutes) 
PG Steve Nash (14.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 8.5 apg in 33.7 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Antonio Davis (9.0 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 72 games) 
C Eddy Curry (14.1 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 65 games) 
Change in team outlook: -5.8 ppg, +2.8 rpg, and -10.4 apg. 

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis (9.0 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.1 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (6.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.2 apg in 20.2 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (14.1 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 28.6 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Vince Carter (22.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 4.9 apg in 63 games) 
PF Antoine Walker (14.3 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 4.6 apg in 72 games) 
Change in team outlook: +7.1 ppg, -3.0 rpg, and +5.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

You have been assigned Trade ID number 1556782


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Daniels & Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> There we go, we haven't had any trade ideas in a while
> ...


First 2 are flat out NO'S the last one is a pretty good idea but we would have to give up more than Toine


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Daniels & Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> First 2 are flat out NO'S the last one is a pretty good idea but we would have to give up more than Toine


1st 2?

Anyways, I think Chicago or Toronto could send us some a pick and this would be a good deal.

The reason behind this deal is to get us younger and work on our biggest flaw... holding leads. IMO Dirk could provide plenty of scoring. Jamison manages his 20 ppg, Howard and Daniels can score too. Not to mention the team would be more likely to "buy into Nelly's system"


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Daniels & Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> 1st 2?
> ...


Oh yeah. I forgot you mentioned the picks. In that case, maybe.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Daniels & Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not too excited about having to sign Nash to a large contract either. After being one of the most underpaid players for his level of talent he is going to want one and deservingly so. He is 30 and his back hurts. I believe he is the heart and soul of this team and it is important to sign him but a large contract would hurt an already heavy cap. Hopefully he and Cuban can come up with something.
> ...


Howard and Daniels have been great, I agree.

But the one thing I want to say is, Nash shouldn't be considered a detriment to the cap if he is a good player. If you are going to make your cap number higher, why not make it a good player? If Nash was a FA from another team, and signed on for whatever he signs for (he will sign with us), I gurantee everyone will talk about how much of a coup he was, etc. If he isn't signed to a ridiculous deal, I highly doubt that anyone would say ,"our cap number now is high.", because they'd be so happy with signing Nash. Why not be unconditionally happy for locking up Nash for the rest of his productive career? It just seems like kind of a double standard.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That Chi-Tor-Dal deal would never happen for the simple reason that we can get much better for Toine and Nash. 2 All-Star calibers for Curry and Davis? We could get better for them.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Daniels is a UFA this summer too. He should be the a priority this offseason too.

I also believe we should move some of the older players before they loose all their trade value.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> That Chi-Tor-Dal deal would never happen for the simple reason that we can get much better for Toine and Nash. 2 All-Star calibers for Curry and Davis? We could get better for them.


Nash? Maybe.... Walker? Probably not. I know this tho, and thats why I said to go ahead and have some picks thrown in for us too. Either way, I know it wouldn't happen its just an idea.


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Daniels is a UFA this summer too. He should be the a priority this offseason too.
> 
> I also believe we should move some of the older players before they loose all their trade value.


I thought Daniels was a UFA too but in the Dallas Morning News, it says he is actually a restricted free agent...the following is the excerpt where it says so...

"Q: When I look at Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels, I think they should eventually be the starting backcourt, if Mark Cuban doesn’t trade one or both for another power forward. Can you imagine their potential, especially defensively? Is there any chance Daniels is leaving town next season? 

Aneesh Dodapkar, Chicago 

SEFKO: There is no chance Daniels is leaving. As a restricted free agent, the Mavericks have the right to match any offer that Daniels would receive from another team. And they will, all the way up to the mid-level exception, which will be around $5 million. But there is little chance of Daniels being that hot of a commodity. More likely, the Mavericks sign him to a two-year contract with an option for a third year at a salary slightly less than Howard’s. You wouldn’t want to pay him more than Howard. Don Nelson has made it clear that he’s keeping Daniels. That’s assuming that Mark Cuban keeps Nelson."


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChowYunSkinny</b>!
> 
> 
> Don Nelson has made it clear that he’s keeping Daniels. That’s assuming that Mark Cuban keeps Nelson."


Which is becoming a bigger IF by the day...


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

No way should we get rid of Nash...it would ruin team chemisty (Nash & Dirk are good buddies; you wouldnt want to upset your star player)...& just because Daniels & Howard are doing well; they still are rookies & make plenty of mistakes...Nash, Finley, & Dirk are the core of the team...they just need to be surrounded by better role players...Chris Anderson, Scott Pollard would be my choices; i dont know who else will be there in the free agent market....Walker has a year left & that has plenty of value for a team who wants cap room...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Daniel and Howard have been awesome. Since Finley was gone, these two really stepped up. Daniels was awesome the other night being the highest scorer on the roster with 31 pts. I didn't watch the game but when I saw the scores I was like "whoa" I had to check it twice if I was right.

A rookie free agent who proved everyone wrong.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChowYunSkinny</b>!
> No way should we get rid of Nash...it would ruin team chemisty (Nash & Dirk are good buddies; you wouldnt want to upset your star player)...& just because Daniels & Howard are doing well; they still are rookies & make plenty of mistakes...Nash, Finley, & Dirk are the core of the team...they just need to be surrounded by better role players...Chris Anderson, Scott Pollard would be my choices; i dont know who else will be there in the free agent market....Walker has a year left & that has plenty of value for a team who wants cap room...


Ruin team chemisty? Well our eam chemistry isn't that consistant to start with... one night we're firing on all cylinders the next night we loose to the heat.

I wouldn't want to just get rid of Nash, but if he's asking for too much money I don't think we should dig ourselves further into a hole by signing him to a long term contract.

Anderson and Pollard would be a good fit I don't think either team would want Walker.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> We easily have the best rookie combo in the League. Just wait til they are the center of the Mavs.



As a casual fan of the Mavericks, I love Howard and Daniels this year, but, I'd say those 2 can't be compared to Dwyane Wade and Udonis Haslem from the Miami Heat.

Doesn't take away anything those 2 rooks ( howard & Daniels) have done though.


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Ruin team chemisty? Well our eam chemistry isn't that consistant to start with... one night we're firing on all cylinders the next night we loose to the heat.
> ...


Nash is still one of the best pgs in the league & there is no other pgs available (i.e. Francis) that i would trade for in return. If we had to trade one of the Big Three, it would be Finley because Marquis is more suited to be a shooting guard and that is unlikely as well because Finley is up there in years & has a max contract

i think we should sign Nash to a 5 year contract, he'll be 35 by then & i think thats when Finley's contract ends as well. It really doesnt matter how much money he wants, Dallas is way over the cap anyways...

& i believe Pollard & Anderson will be free agents this offseason so there is no reason to trade Walker for either of them...we should try to work a sign & trade with Golden State for Dampier (hopefully he would want to come here) for Walker & a first round pick


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChowYunSkinny</b>!
> 
> 
> Nash is still one of the best pgs in the league & there is no other pgs available (i.e. Francis) that i would trade for in return. If we had to trade one of the Big Three, it would be Finley because Marquis is more suited to be a shooting guard and that is unlikely as well because Finley is up there in years & has a max contract
> ...


Nash at 30 is already having aches and pains... at 33 I could see him playing a limited amount of minutes and missing even more games. We are over the cap, but if we don't start doing something about it sooner or later we'll end up with a long rebuilding period with long term contracts with several players that have no trade value. 

Player's Name - % of salary cap - contract length
Antoine Walker 44.8 - 1 
*Michael Finley 44.0 - 4*
*Antawn Jamison 37.6 - 4*
Dirk Nowitzki 37.6 - 4
*Tariq Abdul-Wahad 20.5 - 3*
Steve Nash 18.2 - 1
*Danny Fortson 18.0 - 3*
*Shawn Bradley 11.6 - 4*
Eduardo Najera 11.4 - 4
Tony Delk 9.7 - 2
Josh Howard 2.7 - 3
Travis Best 2.3 - 0
Scott Williams 2.3 - 0
Jon Stefansson 1.4 - 4
Marquis Daniels 1.2 - 0 

We are actually over the salary cap by 163.3% and 131% of that are the bolded players who are signed to, IMO, bad contracts. Add Nash for a contact that is 30 plus % of the salary cap and we're looking at being close to over the cap two fold. With the expansion draft coming up we might beable to shead ourselves of one bad contract, but it still leaves us with no compensation for the player. I really hope Cuban knows what he's doing because theres a good chance we could be in an extended rebuilding period if he's not careful.


According to RealGM.com, Pollard has 2 years left on his contract. Same goes for Dampier. It doesn't show if a player's contract has a PO or a TO included tho.


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Nash at 30 is already having aches and pains... at 33 I could see him playing a limited amount of minutes and missing even more games. We are over the cap, but if we don't start doing something about it sooner or later we'll end up with a long rebuilding period with long term contracts with several players that have no trade value.
> ...


i was wrong about Pollard, but Nash, Walker, & Dampier all have player options...in free agency, i believe we should concentrate on any of the following: gary trent, chris andersen, greg ostertag, brian cardinal...

nash missed a few games but he is what runs the team & cuban has said in articles that he isnt going anywhere...nellie plays nash & finley alot of minutes & has just barely started playing daniels & howard more...as nash gets older, daniels will learn how to play pg better & get more minutes which would lessen the toll it takes on nash...

Dallas will always be in salary cap hell...it is basically meaningless with Cuban as the owner anyways...dallas cant aquire any big names through free agency because of the cap but thats why we are always involved in trades...insurance is covering most of tariq's contract & some team will surely want walker (if he doesnt opt out) & delk next year...& speaking of the expansion draft, you want compensation for shedding a bad contract? isnt shedding the contract enough?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChowYunSkinny</b>!
> 
> 
> i was wrong about Pollard, but Nash, Walker, & Dampier all have player options...in free agency, i believe we should concentrate on any of the following: gary trent, chris andersen, greg ostertag, brian cardinal...
> ...


Depends on who's contract it is. 

I wouldn't mind signing Nash for 3 years or 5 with a TO on the 4th year. Nash at 35 could very well be a waste of time because once he looses a step he'll loose a very important part of his game. The ability to get out and run the floor and get of quick shots and passes.

I know we'll probably never get out of salary cap hell... but I think I could pull it off


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Where in the hell did daniel's come from? this guy exploded out of no where! Was he drafted by the mavs? The guy is unbelievable always seems to put up 20 something and get a few boards and dimes. Is he the real-deal?

Howard, is another great pick, man how bout that, both of their rookie guards, are really good rebounders.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

21 Points or Daniels again. This kid is killing it.


It would be nice if Dirk doesn't turn the ball over 6 times next game.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Howard and Daniels are the reason I don't understand why these teams waste draft picks on untested Euro's and project kids when there are plenty of 4 year college players with playing experience that know how to play the game, they have big time college conference experience, why teams pick and pay players that are 3-4 years away from contributing when you can get players that can contribute now is beyond me, that is just a testament to the Nelson's you can say what you want but they know basketball talent when they see it which is a lot more than you can say about 70% of the GM's in this league.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> Howard and Daniels are the reason I don't understand why these teams waste draft picks on untested Euro's and project kids when there are plenty of 4 year college players with playing experience that know how to play the game, they have big time college conference experience, why teams pick and pay players that are 3-4 years away from contributing when you can get players that can contribute now is beyond me, that is just a testament to the Nelson's you can say what you want but they know basketball talent when they see it which is a lot more than you can say about 70% of the GM's in this league.


Not taking anything away from daniels or howard, they are awsome players. But part of their performances can be contributed to the maverics system. So many unselfish scorers, and playing in a system that takes so many shots, allows them to get their points. 

I guess the reason they pick thes euros is because of dirk. He just took overseas talent seeking to the next level. Its that slim chnace of finding an uber superstar.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Against the Grizzlies Daniels reached again nearly a triple-double: he made 30 points in 48 minutes (!) of 12-19 of the field, had 8 rebounds, dished out 7 assists and recorded 4 steals! Outrageous stats for an undrafted rookie!!! I just love this kid!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Daniels coulda been ROY if he played more earlier. Howard is playing exceptionally well too.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Yeah, I also thought about Daniels beeing roy if he had played so much earlier this year. This guy is so talented! I love the way he plays! His moves look so smooth!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Here are Marquis' stats as a Mavs starter:

17.4 points, 3.7 assist and 4.8 rebounds. very important: 54 % field goals! These are terrific stats for an undrafted rookie!

GO MARQUIS!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Marquis played last night against the Rockets for the second straight time 48 minutes!! He recorded 21 points of a 8/16 shooting (2/3 from beyond d'Arc), grabbed 8 rebounds, dished out 7 assists, made 3 steals and had 1 block! Like B Dizzle said: If he would have started the whole season he would be ROY IMO! This guy is unbelievable hot from the field and plays gorgeos! DAMN!!!:yes:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I can't wait to see this duo in the playoffs. I hope they lightup the Kings.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I love these 2. They go out and play the way it should be played, offense AND defense.


----------

